# How would you handle this?  (Family member)



## Tegan (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok, since I launched my business my Mom (who lives in a different state) has been riding me for soap and stuff.  I have NO PROBLEM making the items she wants...but I'm pretty sure she wants them all for free.  I've already decided that family (and a few certain REALLY good friends) will get a 20% discount. 

Every time I post the "batch of the day" on my business' facebook page she posts within 15 mins that she wants some of that or she's dieing to try that.  She's also posting that I NEED to make this and that and such.  The last one was I made a batch of Honey lip balms.  She posted "Can I have one please???? Pretty please????"   

I love my mom, but how do I say, "Yeah, but you have to pay for it."  My husband says I should just post back "Sure, would you like me to send the invoice to your normal email address or do you have one that you specifically use for Paypal?"

I have a little while to "fix" this issue, since I'll be sending her a whopping big load for Christmas, I'm just trying to find a way to do it without pissing her off (cause she's super cheap and takes everything personally!)

I know part of it is she's just trying to show support for me, which is awesome and I love that about her, but holy cow mom!


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 23, 2011)

Tegan, maybe you just answered your question lol....why dont you tell her that from now on you will but away one of each new item or one of each item that she likes, and send it to her fopr birthday, christmas, Mothers day ( if you celebrate it ) or what ever holidays you have where you live, that way you are saving on a pressie for her and fulfilling her wantings as well !!


----------



## Tegan (Nov 23, 2011)

That's.......that's brilliant.....hahahah Why didn't I think of that!!!


----------



## Traceyann (Nov 23, 2011)

And since she is super cheap ( or thrifty for a better word) , she will understand you being frugal as well lol


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2011)

if that doesn't work out, I would be honest and say... I know this stuff is handmade, but it definitely is not cheap to make and I can't afford to just give away stuff that I make. 20% off is what I can afford to do for family.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

*Family*

There are probably many of us that have family like yours. It takes awhile to train them, but it can be done. Mine know that they will get soaps, etc for birthdays, anniversaries, Christmas, Mother/Father's Day. If they don't let soap sit in water, what they get should last until the next event. If they run out, they can buy it at 25% off, which they do on occasion.

One of my s-i-l's loves Lavender, which I despise. I do make it one time of year (Christmas) and I make extra for her. She gets 8 bars (5 oz that I sell for $5) and the rest go to customers. Those 8 bars usually last her until the next Christmas and she's happy. Otherwise, I send 2 bars for each event.

IDLaura


----------



## HempJewelryWorld (Nov 27, 2011)

My gf is the same way, everytime I make something she walks up and is like "alright, so i want that one, that one that one and that" haha...  Everytime they see a new thing they must have it.  The gift idea is a good idea though, I may have to borrow that one haha


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 28, 2011)

I understand your frustration. 

I personally, would give my mum the products for free. I see no need to profit from family (and close friends actually).

Be honest with her and tell her that you would prefer to sell the items and you will send her a couple if there are any left over. Ask her to pay for the postage if that suits.

Sharna


----------



## Tegan (Nov 28, 2011)

> I see no need to profit from family



And normally I would agree, but if I did that (esp with her!!) I would have no soap left for selling!


----------



## nurse_75 (Nov 28, 2011)

What about sending her the soap ends, or test batches. Same great ingredients, just not as saleable. Would she notice or be offended?


----------



## dandelion (Nov 28, 2011)

I understand your feelings but after 3 years making and selling I had a real eye opening incident.  I'd left all my product in my van after a market, for almost a week.  Went to another market and couldn't find a large selection of my product.  I was sure it had been stolen.  I was so sad because I could only think about some undeserving thief smelling good with soft skin.  Then I thought about never having given my two sons or my boyfriend free product I know they would have enjoyed.

After several calls to my daughter to search the house, she found the product.  That day I decided to up my good karma in the world, I gave my sons whipped shea butter, which resulted in a sale to a co-worker of theirs...and a nice gift bag to my boyfriend and his adult children who haven't stopped talking about how they love the product.  The fall-out from this "give-away" inspires me everyday!


----------



## madpiano (Nov 28, 2011)

I would never charge my mum for anything! She (and my dad)has spent thousands bringing me up, allowing me to go to school and sacrificing her own needs to make sure mine are met. And i think she deserves any product she wants of mine! I make some things specifically for her. They are not big sellers for me or i dont have the Safety Assessment. But i dont mind. I love doing things for her. 

On the other hand, my parents dont ask for 100s of soap, they use about 1 a month. They are happy with off cuts and they pay for goods that they order as presents for other people.


----------



## madpiano (Nov 28, 2011)

I would never charge my mum for anything! She (and my dad)has spent thousands bringing me up, allowing me to go to school and sacrificing her own needs to make sure mine are met. And i think she deserves any product she wants of mine! I make some things specifically for her. They are not big sellers for me or i dont have the Safety Assessment. But i dont mind. I love doing things for her. 

On the other hand, my parents dont ask for 100s of soap, they use about 1 a month. They are happy with off cuts and they pay for goods that they order as presents for other people.


----------



## Tegan (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, if she wouldn't ask for a bar from EVERY batch I make (I make 8 bar batches...and lots of them!) then it wouldn't be a big deal.  When I move up to 24 bar batches here in another month then I wont have a problem giving her one bar from a batch I think (esp if it's an end cut).


----------



## Davika (Jun 19, 2012)

I keep a stash of "mess up" bars on hand (under weight bars, less than pretty bars - still good soap, but not quite sellable looking) to give to friends and family who ask for soap. If they want something specific or something "prettier", i'm upfront with my pricing. I do offer friend/family discount and I haven't had a problem with family taking advantage of it yet. I think it helps that many of my close friends/relatives are business owners as well and understand that my time/materials aren't free.


----------



## whistlernatural (Jul 21, 2012)

I love to give samples of our new products to friends and family, and get their feedback and views on everything.  It`s a real eye opener when you can absolutely LOVE something you created, but then discover most people really don`t like the scent, texture, etc...  However, I always throw out the disclaimer that I have two other business partners that I am responsible to and any future products I can give them at wholesale (family) or 20% off for friends.  If it is just yourself in the business, your mom may understand if you give her the next item and explain she will have to pay for future product.  Let her know that you are responsible to your customers to ensure your business is able to continue, but in order to do that, you are not being fair to them if you are giving away your profits and not re-investing them into your inventory, R&D, etc...

Hope it all works out and I am sure she will understand.

Lisa
WhistlerNaturals.com


----------

